# Got the long range bug



## barebones1 (Nov 24, 2009)

I am just about finished with my ENTRY LEVEL long range rifle. 700 rem sendero 300 ultra mag, jewel trigger set @ 2.5 , brake added, trued bolt, DNZ 30mm mounts, night force 5.5 x 22 x 50 NSX lighted retical, caldwell bi-pod, waiting on the ajustable cheek rest. real excited ! I`m an old western pa farm boy. Nothing like making some red-rain. Ground hogs in the alfalfa field. My "old faithful" is a ruger #1 bull barrel / 220 swift toped off with an 6 x 18 swift scope. so I come from a "hunting culture" and have good base skills and i have no illusions on what goes into a 1000yd shot. looking for any advise, comments or experience anyone is willing to share. I understand there is a 1000 range near boloxi. Love to "tag" along on a few shoots if possible. ( pink ear`s in the photo belong to the wife ) 

thanks tom


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Sure, we all believe those ears belong to your wife. It's okay, we all have our own issues.

Not sure where you are located, but I would love to see you that thing and hit a target at 1000 yards. I'm lucky to hit something out to 300. If you want to drive over North of Crestview sometimes and I'm pretty sure I can put you on a 1000 yard shoot. 

Need to pick a day we are hunting.



barebones1 said:


> I am just about finished with my ENTRY LEVEL long range rifle. 700 rem sendero 300 ultra mag, jewel trigger set @ 2.5 , brake added, trued bolt, DNZ 30mm mounts, night force 5.5 x 22 x 50 NSX lighted retical, caldwell bi-pod, waiting on the ajustable cheek rest. real excited ! I`m an old western pa farm boy. Nothing like making some red-rain. Ground hogs in the alfalfa field. My "old faithful" is a ruger #1 bull barrel / 220 swift toped off with an 6 x 18 swift scope. so I come from a "hunting culture" and have good base skills and i have no illusions on what goes into a 1000yd shot. looking for any advise, comments or experience anyone is willing to share. I understand there is a 1000 range near boloxi. Love to "tag" along on a few shoots if possible. ( pink ear`s in the photo belong to the wife )
> 
> thanks tom


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

We have a 1000yd range at pascagoula DCM range... actually in Pecan MS just over the AL state line. WWW.pascagouladcm.com

However, as you've never shot there, nor does it appear you have a IBS long range BR card you'd have to come to a match and arrange for a coach to help you get on paper before you'd be allowed to shoot on the long range side of the facility.

Unfortunately most guys show up with scopes/mounts that give them no chance to get on target at that range. And the vast majority of rifles guys bring won't come close to holding 2MOA at that distance. Generally, you and your rifle need to be shooting well under 1" groups at 100M before you even try the long range side.

And many calibers are dropping over 26ft at that range so you will probably need a 20MOA base or a true LR target scope with a ton of elevation available.....

Also pick a day when winds are forecast to be "calm"..... even a light breeze will push the bullet many feet off target. 10mph wind is about 6ft...or completely off the target.

I've taken many so called "experienced" long range shooters to the 1000yd range as my guest and only 2 of them ever hit the backer by the time the day was over. None of them hit the scoring ring at all. Most of the time it was inadequate equipment combined with they forgot how to shoot.....LOL

Not trying to discourage you at all. Just keep your expectations realistic. Factory ammo isn't gonna get it either... if you're not a reloader and haven't done serious load work to get the most out of your most excellent rifle you don't have a chance at 1000yds.

Most guys who think they're great shots (everyone is at 1-200yds) can't even hit the backer board at 600yds much less 1000 if you left them there all day...

We have a LR bench rest match every month. We also have F-class (bi-pod, prone at 600) and service rifle (2-3 and 600yds iron sights) matches throughout the year.

Add to that a black powder silhouette match out to 450yds and rimfire silhouette out to 100yds.

Match schedules are on the calendar at the range's website. You do NOT need to be a member to shoot in a match. But all long range matches require you be qualified to shoot 600yds or further. You can show up at a long range match before it starts, spectate and make arrangements for a "coach" after the match to get you qualified to participate in the next match. Once you have a 600yd card in your possession you can then participate.

Your equipment other than the low magnification scope (excellent scope) is adequate for getting started.

we do have a "factory rifle" class but the muzzle brake probably disqualifies yours. I don't shoot in that class but I think the only mod you're allowed to make is the trigger... has to be a factory stock also...


----------



## barebones1 (Nov 24, 2009)

kaferhaus,
got to love pff, just what i`m looking for on the second post. I really would love to "lurk" at a shoot. I have no intention of even bringing the rifle till i`m comfortable. I am fully aware my equipment ( while a stud of hunting rifle is marginal for 1000) have some baseline berger hand loads to get started sighting in ( have a 200 yd place local). This is not a whim for me I realisticly have over 200 hours into watching shoots on line, practicing my shooting, breathing, trigger pull ( blessed to have a 700/308 VTR that a nickle will touch and sometimes cover on a good day) 3 [email protected]. I have poured over every artical, balistic chart and fourm i could find, talked to enough rifle builders to narrow it down to one. It seems to always be in the back of my mind. I seem to have this need learn how too, or why i cannot put my factory rifle on paper. Before I step up to better equipment. Super excited ! Thank you for the link ( i`ll be the guy in the back quietly watching)


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

kaferhaus, thanks for the link. i have been driving by this range going fishing and have wondered what to be a part of it. if i want to shoot my rifles at under 500 do i have to be cerftified in any aspect with that range?


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

countryjwh said:


> kaferhaus, thanks for the link. i have been driving by this range going fishing and have wondered what to be a part of it. if i want to shoot my rifles at under 500 do i have to be cerftified in any aspect with that range?


No you do not. Look at the calender for "membership" sunday, show up between the times listed and you can join the club....get a key and shoot whenever you want on the short side of the range.

We have metal gongs out to 500yds that you can also shoot.

Or get up with me and I'll take you as a guest a time or two to see if you like it.

It only costs 15 bucks to shoot in a match and that is to cover the cost of targets and supplies. Once qualified, you can shoot in a match as a "non competitor". In other words, just for fun. Takes some of the pressure off of new shooters.

Your rifle would be a good one for F-class if you can take the recoil from shooting prone.

Most of the F-Class guys are shooting 308s, 260s and 6MM BRs. I cleaned a lot of clocks for several years with a tight neck, fast twist 243.... and 107gr Lapua bullets..


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

kaferhaus said:


> No you do not. Look at the calender for "membership" sunday, show up between the times listed and you can join the club....get a key and shoot whenever you want on the short side of the range.
> 
> We have metal gongs out to 500yds that you can also shoot.
> 
> ...


 that sounds fun. i may hit you up after deer season to see what it is about or just show up on one of those membership sundays.


----------

